# Things that make you go hmmmmmm



## Sosunni (Mar 29, 2002)

Ok, I???m totally swamped and can???t visit Oz until I???m done with work (West Coast.. .and it???s like beautiful here.... 80  here in California!) but I had this great thought??? again, I???ll have to dedicate this to Craig as without his input on enjoying my warped mine (yea, land mine!) mind??? I wouldn???t be sharing these idiotic thoughts.

My thought of the day:

If I walked slower???. Would my day go bay faster?


----------



## Sosunni (Mar 29, 2002)

CRAP - I didn't mean to put this here!! 

and it won't let me delete.

Blondie's having issues!!!!!


----------

